# طرق تخزين المواد الكيميائية المشتعلة



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى مساعدتي في معرفة الطرق الآمنة في تخزين المواد الكيميائية المشتعلة من حيث المكان 
وطريقة التعامل معها....الخ

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فيصل التميمي (13 يونيو 2009)

اهم شيء في تخزين المزاد المشتعلة دائما البعد عن مصادر الاشتعال والتنبه الى عناصر مثلث الحريق وهي المادة القابله للاشتعال والاكسجين والشعله او مصدر الاشتعال 

وبحسب حالة المادة الفيزيائيه يتحدد كيفية وشروط تخزين الماده 

واحيانا في حالة المواد شديدة الاشتعال تجد مرافق مكافحة الحريق قريبه وفي متناول اليد


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لم أجد شيئاً يتحدث عن المواد الكيميائية بشكل عام ولكم nfpa تحدث بشكل مفصل في المواصفات التالية:

Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products -NFPA 30B 
the Storage and Handling of Cellulose Nitrate Film -NFPA 40 

the Storage, Use, and Handling of Compressed Gases and Cryogenic Fluids in Portable and Stationary Containers, Cylinders, and Tanks -NFPA 55 

the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) -NFPA 59A 

Code for the Storage of Liquid and Solid Oxidizers -NFPA 430 

Code for the Storage of Organic Peroxide Formulations -NFPA 432 

Code for the Storage of Pesticides -NFPA 434 

Code for the Storage of Ammonium Nitrate -NFPA 490 

the Storage, Handling, and Use of Ethylene Oxide for Sterilization and Fumigation -NFPA 560 

Code for the Manufacture, Transportation, Storage, and Retail Sales of Fireworks and Pyrotechnic Articles -NFPA 1124 ​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
المواد المشتعلة لا يمكن تخزينها بينما المواد القابلة للاشتعال فيمكن تخزينها وتعتمد طرق التخزين على ما يلي :-
كمية المواد ، مواصفاتها من حيث درجة الوميض ودرجة الاشتعال . فاذا كانت الكميات قليلة على مستوى المختبرات يجب حفظ هذه المواد في خزائن تحتوي على مراوح طرد للابخرة المتصاعدة فيما لو وجدت ومنع تراكمها اضافة الى التبريد المستمر مع عدم خلط المواد مع بعضها في حال وجود قابلية لتفاعلها مع بعضها . اما اذا كانت الكميات كبيرة فيتم تخزينها في خزانات خاصة ذات اسطح طافية مع وجود نظام تبريد ان لزم اضافة الى وضع نظام اطفاء مناسب لمعالجة اي طارئ لا سمح الله . وللمزيد من المعلومات هناك مشاركات في زاوية اوشا يمكن مراجعتها .
والله الموفق


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ فيصل التميمي والأخ علي السبيعي والأخ نبيل الغباري

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المشاركة وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يونيو 2009)

الأخ جعفر ... جزانا الله خير ... وإياك ...

لكن ما علمتنا هل المعلومات كافية أم تريد المزيد !!!

نأمل استمرار النقاش وليس اقفاله!!


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

نعم يا أخي علي السبيعي أرجو المزيد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع المهم؟
ومن كل الأخوة الأعزاء.
مثل هل هنالك تقسيمات لهذه المواد من حيث النوع، والتركيب، ودرجة الخطورة لهذه المواد،
وماهي الطرق الآمنة في تخزين كل منها من حيث مساحة المستودع، والتهوية أو التبريد، الإضاءة المستخدمة، وأدوات إطفاء الحريق المناسبه لها، والمسافة بين هذه المواد، ومواد البناء الخاصة بالمستودع.
وفي حال عدم وجود مستودع مستقل لهذه المواد وأريد تخزينها مع المواد الأخرى ما الشروط التي تضمن سلامة المستودع والمواد الأخرى.


----------



## safety113 (16 يونيو 2009)

*الوقاية من الاشعاعات المؤينة*


الوقاية من الاشعاعات المؤينة ​المقدمة:
تستخدم الأشعة المؤينة فى التصوير الراديوجرافى فى الصناعة وعلى وجه الخصوص الصناعة النفطية ، وتوضح هذه المحاضرة نظم الوقاية والأمان لمصادر الأشعة المؤينة.
الإجراءات الواجب إتخاذها أثناء نقل المصادر المشعة:
ضمانا للنقل الآمن للمصادر المشعة داخل مواقع العمل أو خارجها يتم إتباع الإجراءات الأتية:
أولا : تجهيز المصدر المشع للنقل:
1. يتم نقل المصدر المشع داخل الوعاء الحاوى أو جهاز التصوير الإشعاعى بحيث لا يزيد معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الوعاء أو الجهاز والمصدر بداخله عن 2 ميللى سيفرت / ساعة.
2. يوضع الوعاء الحاوى أو الجهاز بعد تأمينه داخل صندوق النقل بحيث:
· يثبت الوعاء أو الجهاز بعد تأمينه داخل الصندوق بطريقة تمنع حركته داخل الصندوق أو تعرضه للصدمات أو فتحه.
· يتم تصنيع الصندوق من الصاج أو الخشب المبطن بالرصاص بحيث لا يزيد معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الصندوق عن 50 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة.
· أن يكون غطاء الصندوق محكما ومزودا بقفل لتأمينه أثناء النقل.
· تثبت علامات التحذير من أخطار الإشعاعات المؤينة على جوانب وغطاء الصندوق.
ثانيا : النقل الداخلى للمصادر المشعة:
1. يتم نقل المصادر المشعة بالموقع (من غرفة حفظ الأجهزة / المصادر المشعة) بإتباع الخطوات الموضحة بالبند (أولا).
2. يثبت الصندوق وبداخله الجهاز أو الوعاء الحاوى الموجود به المصدر المشع على عربة يد بإطارات كاوتشوك عريضة لسهولة الحركة بالموقع على أن تكون يد العربة بطول من 5و1 – 2 متر.
3. يزود الفرد المكلف بنقل العنصر المشع بقلم قياس جرعة إشعاعية وفيلم جيب شخصى يالحامل وجهاز إنذار شخصى (بلليبر).
4. يتم تسجيل حركة المصدر المشع وجهاز التصوير الإشعاعى يوميا فى السجل الخاص بحركة الجهاز وموقعا عليه من مهندس التفتيش الهندسى ومسئول الأمن بالموقع.
ثالثا : النقل الخارجى للمصادر المشعة:
1. يتم نقل المصادر المشعة بين المواقع أو من المخازن إلى المواقع أو العكس وذلك بإتباع الخطوات الموضحة بالبند (أولا).
2. يتم تثبيت الصندوق جيدا فى مؤخرة صندوق سيارة النقل بطريقة تمنعه من التلف أو الفتح فى حالة التوقف المفاجىء للسيارة أو تعرضها لحادث.
3. ألا يزيد معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية داخل كابينة القيادة عن 20 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة.
4. التأكد من توفر المهمات والمعدات المذكورة أدناه بالسيارة أثناء نقل المصادر المشعة:
· ماسح إشعاعى صالح ومعاير.
· قلم قياس جرعة إشعاعية وفيلم جيب شخصى بالحامل لكل من السائق ومراقب الوقاية أو المصور الإشعاعى المرافق.
· إطار إحتياطى – طفاية حريق – بطارية إضاءة يدوية.
5 يتم تسجيل حركة المصدر المشع وجهاز التصوير الإشعاعى فى السجل الخاص بحركة
الجهاز وموضحا به رقم الإذن المخزنى الخاص بالنقل.
الإجراءات الواجب إتخاذها لتنفيذ عملية التصوير بالإشعاعات المؤينة:
أولا : قبل التحرك للموقع:
1- التأكد من توفر وصلاحية أقلام قياس جرعة التعرض الشخصية (الدوزيميتر) وأفلام
الجيب الشخصية والحوامل للأفراد العاملين.
2 التأكد من توفر وصلاحية الأجهزة والمهمات الأتية:
· شاحن لأقلام قياس جرعة التعرض الشخصية.
· ماسح إشعاعى
· جهاز كشف وإنذار شخصى (بلليبر)
· جهاز إنذار يعمل بالأشعة (صوتى / ضوئى).
· موجه أشعة رصاص (كولى ميتر)
· مجموعة شرائط وعلامات تحذير.
· دروع واقية
3- التأكد من صلاحية جهاز التصوير الإشعاعى وملحقاته (كابلات – مجموعة الأمان
الخلفية – ....) وأن معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الجهاز أقل من الحد الأقصى
(2 مللى سيفرت / ساعة.
4- فى حالة نقل المصدر المشع بواسطة سيارة يراعى إتخاذ الإحتياطات اللازمة لنقل
المصدر المشع (سلامة صندوق النقل ومطابقته للمواصفات – تثبيت لوحات التحذير – 
.....)
5- تسجل حركة المصدر المشع وجهاز التصوير الإشعاعى يوميا فى السجل الخاص بحركة
الجهاز وموقعا عليه من مهندس التفتيش الهندسى ومسئول الأمن بالموقع.
ثانيا : قبل بدء العمل:
1- إخطار قسم السلامة بموعد بدء عملية التصوير الإشعاعى.
2- وضع خطة التصوير الإشعاعى وإقامة وتحديد المنطقة المحكومة ومنطقة الإشراف بحيث يكون معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على الحدود الخارجية لكل منطقة فى حالة وجود المصدر المشع خارج الجهاز (التعرض) كالأتى:
· المنطقة المحكومة: أقل من 60 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة
· منطقة الإشراف: أقل من 5و7 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة
3- تثبيت الحواجز وعلامات وشرائط التحذير من أخطار الإشعاعات المؤينة لتحديد منطقة الإشراف والمنطقة المحكومة ووضع بطاريات الإنذار الصوتى / الضوئى على حدود كل منطقة لتحديد مستويات الإشعاع ومنع إقتراب ودخول الأفراد عدا العاملين بهذه المناطق.
4- التأكد من أن معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية فى مكان تواجد العاملين فى التصوير الإشعاعى (المصور ومساعد المصور) لا يزيد عن 20 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة أثناء عملية التصوير.
5- ضرورة إستخدام موجهات الأشعة والدروع الواقية لتقليل جرعة التعرض للإشعاعات المؤينة.
6- عند التصوير الإشعاعى بإستخدام أجهزة الأشعة السينية يتم تحديد وإقامة المنطقة المحكومة ومنطقة الإشراف على أساس إستخدام أقصى قدرة للأجهزة.
ثالثا : أثناء عملية التصوير الإشعاعى:
1- المراقبة المستمرة لمنطقة الإشراف بواسطة المصور الإشعاعى ومساعده لمنع إقتراب أو دخول الأفراد إلى منطقة الإشراف والمنطقة المحكومة.
2- التأكد من عدم وجود أفراد عدا المصور الإشعاعى ومساعده داخل منطقة الإشراف أو المنطقة المحكومة قبل التصوير الإشعاعى.
3- التأكد من إرجاع المصدر المشع إلى مكانه الآمن بجهاز التصوير الإشعاعى بإستخدام الماسح الإشعاعى وتأمين الجهاز.
4- التأكد من غلق جهاز الأشعة السينية وفصل مفتاح التشغيل وتأمين الجهاز.
رابعا : بعد إنتهاء عملية التصوير الإشعاعى:
1- إجراء المسح الإشعاعى لسطح جهاز التصوير والتأكد من أن معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية فى حدود المسموح بها (أقل من 2 مللى سيفرت / ساعة).
2- فك الكابلات الخلفية والأمامية من الجهاز.
3- إرجاع جهاز التصوير وملحقاته إلى غرفة حفظ أجهزة التصوير الإشعاعى.
4- تسجيل حركة الجهاز والمصدر المشع يوميا فى السجل الخاص بحركة الجهاز وموقعا عليه من مهندس التفتيش الهندسى ومسئول الأمن بالموقع.
نظام المسح وقياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية أثناء التصوير الإشعاعى:
ضمانا للتشغيل الآمن لأجهزة التصوير الإشعاعى وتقليل الجرعة الإشعاعية التى يتعرض لها العاملون ومنع لوقوع الحوادث الإشعاعية يتم تنفيذ الأتى بكل دقة:
1- فحص أجهزة التصوير الإشعاعى وأجهزة الوقاية:
يتم فحص أجهزة التصوير والوقاية يوميا قبل بدء التشغيل بهدف:
· التأكد من صلاحية جهاز التصوير ملحقاته.
· التأكد من صلاحية جهاز الماسح الإشعاعى ومعايرته.
· التأكد من إستكمال وصلاحية أجهزة ومهمات الوقاية (قلم قياس الجرعة – فيلم الجيب الشخصى – موجه الأشعة – الدروع ......... )
2- قياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية المبدئى:
يتم قياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على أسطح جهاز التصوير فور خروجه من غرفة الحفظ وقبل التشغيل بهدف:
· التأكد من أن المصدر المشع فى مكانه الآمن بالجهاز.
· تحديد معدل جرعة التعرض الأولية التى سيتم مقارنتها بمعدلات الجرعة أثناء خروج المصدر من الجهاز والتشغيل.
· التأكد من أن معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الجهاز فى حدود معدل الجرعة المسموح بها (أقل من 2 ميللى سيفيرت / ساعة)
3- أثناء إخراج المصدر المشع من جهاز التصوير:
يتم متابعة التغير فى معدلات الجرعة الإشعاعية أثناء إخراج المصدر المشع من الجهاز وحركته داخل الكابل الأمامى ودخوله فى موجه الأشعة والتغير فى معدل الجرعة كالأتى:
· زيادة مفاجئة فور خروج المصدر من الجهاز ودخوله الكابل الأمامى.
· إنخفاض تدريجى مع تقدم حركة المصدر فى الكابل (زيادة المسافة بين المصدر والماسح الإشعاعى)
· إنخفاض مفاجىء عند دخول المصدر فى موجه الأشعة.
4- أثناء التصوير الإشعاعى:
يتم قياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على حدود منطقة العمل للتأكد من أن حدود المنطقة على المسافات الصحيحة التى تحقق معدلات الجرعة الإشعاعية طبقا وتعليمات الوقاية (منطقة الإشراف أقل من 5و7 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة ، المنطقة المحكومة أقل من 60 ميكروسيفرت / ساعة)
5- أثناء إرجاع المصدر:
1- يتم متابعة التغير فى معدلات الجرعة الإشعاعية أثناء إرجاع المصدر المشع وحركته داخل الكابل الأمامى ودخوله فى مكانه الآمن بجهاز التصوير والتغير فى معدلات الجرعة الإشعاعية كالأتى:
· زيادة مفاجئة فور خروج المصدر من موجه الأشعة.
· زيادة تدريجية مع تقدم المصدر المشع داخل الكابل الأمامى فى إتجاه جهاز التصوير.
· إنخفاض مفاجىء عند دخول المصدر المشع فى مكانه الآمن بالجهاز.
6- بعد إرجاع المصدر المشع وإدخاله فى الجهاز:
· يتم قياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الجهاز من جميع الجوانب للتأكد من أن المصدر المشع قد تم إدخاله فى مكانه الآمن بالجهاز مع ملاحظة أنه فى حالة دخول المصدر جزئيا يكون معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على سطح الجهاز والطبة الخلفية هو تقريبا نفس القيمة السابق قياسها فى الكشف والقياس المبدئى ويكون معدل الجرعة على الطبة الأمامية أعلى من القيمة السابق قياسها فى الكشف والقياس المبدئى.
· يتم قياس معدل الجرعة على إمتداد الكابل الأمامى بدءا من جهاز التصوير حتى موجه الأشعة للتأكد من أن المصدر قد تم إرجاعه وإدخاله فى مكانه الآمن بالجهاز.
الحوادث الإشعاعية وواجبات الأفراد لمواجهتها​أولا : التعرض لجرعات إشعاعية زائدة:
واجبات المصور الإشعاعى:
محاولة إرجاع المصدر المشع لجهاز التصوير الإشعاعى أو إيقاف جهاز الأشعة السينية بطريقة آمنة. وفى حالة عدم التمكن من ذلك يتم الأتى:
· السيطرة على منطقة الحادث ومنع دخول أى فرد إلى منطقة التحكم.
· الإتصال بمراقب / أخصائى الوقاية بالموقع لإستدعاء طاقم مواجهة الحادث الإشعاعى ومعهم التجهيزات الخاصة بمواجهة الحادث الإشعاعى للسيطرة على الموقف.
· عمل رسم كروكى تفصيلى لموقع الحادث (موضحا به مكان الأجهزة والمعدات والأفراد) أو الإبقاء على الأجهزة والمعدات كما هى حتى يمكن تصور أو تمثيل الحادث.
· تحديد أسماء الأفراد الموجودين بالموقع ومكان تواجد كل منهم وفترة بقائه فى المنطقة بالقرب من المصدر المشع أو جهاز الأشعة السينية.
واجبات مراقب / أخصائى الوقاية:
1- إخطار خبير الوقاية
2- بحث أسباب الحادث وتحديد الجرعة الإشعاعية الشخصية التى تعرض لها كل فرد فى منطقة الحادث.
3- إذا ثبت تعرض الأفراد لجرعة زائدة يتم إخطار الجهات المسئولة:
· المسئول الطبى
· المكتب التنفيذى (وزارة الصحة)
وإخطارها بالجرعة التى تعرض لها كل فرد
ثانيا : عدم القدرة على إرجاع المصدر المشع إلى جهاز التصوير الإشعاعى:
واجبات المصور الإشعاعى:
1- محاولة إرجاع المصدر المشع دون إستخدام العنف وبالطريقة الصحيحة التى تدرب عليها.
2- قياس معدل الجرعة الإشعاعية على حدود المنطقة المحكومة (فى حالة عدم إرجاع المصدر المشع)
3- إخطار مراقب / أخصائى الوقاية وطلب المعدات والمهمات الخاصة بمواجهة الحادث والتحكم فى المصدر المشع.
4- إخطار الأفراد المسئولين بالموقع.
واجبات مراقب / أخصائى الوقاية:
1- التأكد من توفر وصلاحية المعدات والمهمات اللازمة للسيطرة على الحادث وهى:
· ماسح إشعاعى معاير
· دروع واقية
· ماسك مصدر مشع
· وسيلة لقطع الكابل
· وعاء حاوى
· قلم قياس جرعة إشعاعية معاير
· فيلم جيب شخصى بالحامل
2- تقييم الموقف وتحديد الطريقة الآمنة لإمكانية إرجاع المصدر المشع إلى وضعه الآمن داخل جهاز التصوير وفى حالة تعذر ذلك ، يتم تنفيذ الخطوات الموضحة أدناه لنقل المصدر المشع إلى الوعاء الحاوى:
3- تحديد موضع المصدر المشع فى الكابل الأمامى بإستخدام الماسح الإشعاعى والدروع الواقية.
4- قبل بدء عملية إستخراج المصدر المشع يتم تحديد الموقف وحساب معدل التعرض للجرعات الإشعاعية فى أماكن تواجد الأفراد وعليه تحدد فترة بقاء الفرد المكلف بالتنفيذ بحيث لا تزيد الجرعة الإشعاعية التى يتعرض لها عن 5 مللى سيفيرت / ساعة ، ويتم مراقبة الوقت بواسطة شخص آخر على مسافة آمنة لتبيه الفرد المكلف بالتنفيذ بالخروج من المنطقة فور إنقضاء الفترة المحددة.
5- يتم تحديد سبب عدم القدرة على إرجاع المصدر المشع وعليه:
· إذا كان السبب تلف الكابل الأمامى يتم إصلاح التلف وإرجاع المصدر أو قطع نهاية الكابل الأمامى وإدخال المصدر فى الوعاء الحاوى وتأمينه.
· إذا كان السبب عطل فى مجموعة الإدارة يتم فك الكابل الأمامى – فصل الكابل الخلفى – إستخراج المصدر المشع بواسطة الماسم ووضعه فى الوعاء الحاوى.
6- بعد التأكد من إرجاع المصدر المشع إلى الجهاز أو الوعاء الحاوى يتم الأتى:
· فحص قلم قياس الجرعة وقراءة جرعة التعرض الإشعاعية للأفراد القائمين بمواجهة الحادث.
· إرسال فيلم / أفلام الجيب الشخصية لتقييم الجرعة الإشعاعية.
· تحليل ظروف الحادث وفى حالة وجود تعرض لجرعة إشعاعية زائدة يتم إبلاغ الجهات المسئولة (الطبيب ، وزارة الصحة).
· سحب جهاز التصوير الإشعاعى من الموقع للفحص والإصلاح.
7- يتم إستدعاء خبير الوقاية فى حالوة فشل عملية إستخراج المصدر المشع ووضعه فى الوعاء الحاوى.

منقول عن الاوشا​​


----------



## almasry (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وإضافة متميزة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إضافة جميله أخي safety113 وأرجو المزيد منك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسونه الكبير (21 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك يا أخي safety113 على التفصيل الموجز الدقيق لهذا الموضع الهام جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

